# Knowles insect destroyer



## digger don (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this bottle common or rare ? Worth anything ?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Fairly common and worth 20-25 bucks. I have a couple different examples of that little "bugger".


----------



## jerry2143 (Nov 7, 2011)

The KNOWLE'S/INSECT DESTROYER  comes in two sizes (4 1/2 and massive 8 1/4).  The 4 1/2 comes with three different lip finishes. It comes with a flat tooled lip, beaded lip and a blob top lip. The 4 1/2 tooled lip bottles are selling in the $20 to $25 range at the present time. I have no clue as too the value of the massive 8 1/4 size. The 8 1/4 has the address of "No. 7 Sixth Avenue/ New York"  embossed under the name "C.N. Crittenton "on the side of the bottle. Maybe Caldig 2 or some bug bottle collector out there can provide us with price range on the 8 1/4. Too my knowledge this bottle comes in the color of aqua only.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 7, 2011)

> KNOWLE'S/INSECT DESTROYER  comes in two sizes (4 1/2 and massive 8 1/4).


 
 there is also a 6 inch size.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 7, 2011)

In 1873 Knowles advertised  25cent 50cent  $1.00  and $2.00 sizes so there is one size I havent seen still out there.
 I would guess the small one was a quarter , the 6" was 50 cents, the 8" was a dollar,  dont know what the $2 was but would like to see one.


----------

